
Moom · move and zoom Mac windows - msolujic
https://manytricks.com/moom/
======
rman666
I just started using Moom a week ago and I love it! I like to split my screen
in two while on video calls (that coincidentally rhyme with Moom) so I can
watch the call on one half and takes notes in Apple Notes on the other half.
Highly recommend. It’d be even better if I could split my screen into four!

